# Making a Wine Crate Coffee Table



## DixieZee (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello,
I have recently started a project for my living room. I had an idea to make a wine crate table using four wine crates, peg board, and short coffee table legs. I have pretty much figured out what I need to get and to do, but I am a little stuck on what kind of glue to use to attach the crates together and the peg board to the bottom of the crates. Could you give me a suggestion or two?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture of one so we can see what it is your trying to make.
Can not picture how this peg board comes into play, it's pretty flimsy.


----------



## DixieZee (Apr 10, 2016)

It's supposed to look something like this. The peg board would go at the bottom to maybe put something in the middle.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Lose the pegboard, it's junk. You can't just tack stub legs on the bottom, you need some kind of perimeter subframe to support them. Using purchased legs would be cheating, make them out of two or four crate slats glued together at right angles.


----------



## DixieZee (Apr 10, 2016)

Well, what kind of glue works best for this type of project?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I would use this:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Titebond-II-16-oz-Premium-Wood-Glue-5004/100144210

You will need clamps, or you will need to add a few screws to cobble it together while the glue dries.


----------

